# CRS & Montmorillonite



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I was wanting to add some Crystal Red Shrimp to my tank of RCS and Amanos. I've been told that for healthy CRS they need an essential stone - Montmorillonite.

What do you CRS keepers say???


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

They don't require it. It does help add minerals to the water that help with molts though.

Make sure you feed them a varied diet and you'll be fine without it!

-Gordon


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks Gordon


----------

